# Favourite Film One Liners



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

What are your favourite film one liners...mine are

Badges...Badges...we don't need no stinkin badges (Blazing Saddles)

No....This is a knife.......(Crocodile Dundee)

A Secret Agent ? On who's side ?.......(Sheriff in a Bond Film)

They're looking in the wrong place.... (Indiana Jones Raiders of the Lost Ark)

You can't handle the truth.......(Jack Nicholson ..A Few Good Men)

Candy is Dandy but Liquor is Quicker (Willy Wonka)

I will hunt you down...I WILL find you.....and I will kill you...(Liam Neeson)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fred Dibnah.......Did ya like that.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

“Oh Lord, are we building a railroad here, or just jerking off”. (Blazing saddles)

And

“Mongol just a pawn in game of life” (also blazing saddles)

Guess what my favourite film is. These are also the two quotes my mate and I would use about work and management. And no, I wasn’t a cowboy!

Davy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The wifes..


"Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn"


Mine..


"I love the smell of napalm in the morning"


Pete


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

He's not the Messiah! He's a very naughty boy!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Fill your hands you son of a bitch...John Wayne True Grit


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Your arms off! Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Elwood: There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of Gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out and we are wearing sunglasses.

Joliet Jake: Hit it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Elwood: There's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of Gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out and we are wearing sunglasses.
> 
> Joliet Jake: Hit it.


Or.

"Those lights are off on purpose"


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

"Why don't you knock it off with those negative waves" (Odd Ball to Moriarty - Kelly's Heroes)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ditto, Ghost.

Yeah, okay, I'm a big softee.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

"I love it when a plan comes together!"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

"I'll be back"

Dunno where that came from


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

“Here’s looking at you kid” Casablanca

“You’re gonna need a bigger boat” Jaws 1

“May the Force be with you” Starwars

“You talkin to me?” can never remember his name.

“I am your father” Starwars

“Bond. James Bond” any early bond flim

“E.T phone home” ET


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> "I'll be back"
> 
> Dunno where that came from  D:


Arni?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:roll: I was jesting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

“Yippie ki yay mother f*****” Die hard

“Here’s Johnny” Shining

“Momma says, Stupid is as stupid does” Forest Gump

"Life is jsut a box of chocolates" ditto

"You don;t need to see his identification" "These aren't the droids you are looking for" "he can go about his business" "move along" Starwars


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Bucket List, Jack Nicholson
When you get old

Don't waste a H--- o-
And never trust a F--t


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spilt me coffee there Jan, got scalded nuts


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You told me to watch it and Sandra couldn't believe I hadn't seen it, that was when I first joined over 2 years ago. As soon as I had decent internet I watched it.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

''Kill Bond, now''


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I think it was in Goldfinger with Bond strapped to a table with a laser creeping up his crotch (like that expression)

"But surely you don't expect me to talk ?"

"No Mr Bond I expect you to die"

........................................he didn't


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

`Gordons Alive` Flash Gordon


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

`Here`s looiking at you kid` Casablanca


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

`Wax on wax off` Karate kid


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

`I feel the need,the need for speed` Top Gun


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Of all the bars in all the world she walks into mine.

Surely I don't need to tell you what film.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Go on force yourself..


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I dint get that right.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Think you used enough dynamite there Butch - Robert Redford - BCATSK


----------

